# Art forums ?



## E Burna (Dec 15, 2015)

I'm curious do any of you visit other art forums as well? This site is a good site but there also isn't a lot of topics being posted etc... I'd like to stay here (as well) but also check out other forums with more posting going on. Anywhere else you guys/gals go?


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

I've frequented a number of others over the years... Left them after "The Egos" became powerful. Say the wrong thing & they'll laugh you into wearing th' dunce hat. Odd thing, each seems to have a following like a dog pack. This forum is fairly new and is peaceful. True, not a lot of subjects or inputs but they're working at it. The inputs come from US, remember... The forum's not here just for you to watch, like a movie, but to take part in.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

This forum has been here for more than 5 years. I don't think that it is new.


----------



## E Burna (Dec 15, 2015)

Yes 5 years isn't very new


----------



## WoodlandSpirit (Dec 23, 2015)

I'm not so good at finding things online, unless you count junk that you never wanted to know existed.

I'd like to find a few places to art chat when this place is asleep.


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

I-visit-wet-canvas.-It's-a-huge-art-forum-but-sometimes-not-much-going-on-there-either.-That's-how-it-is-with-forums,-sometimes-there's-interesting-discussions-going-on-and-then-it-goes-quiet.

Sorry-about-post,-busted-keyboard


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm on various FB groups but pretty boring there also and everyone agrees with everyone else, no real critique;there is also wet canvas but I dunno what to tell you about them either;our art corner is ok...too many newbies though;deviant art used to be good n but now there is a lot of C*** posted there and no real art...


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I visit Wet Canvas now and then. They have a critique section that is for real critiques not just encouragement. Some of the people can be rough and don't take into account that not all of us are at master level. Their oil painting area is very active. 

Gee I wonder if the admins are going to get upset about us talking about other forums. I'm not sure if that's a No No or not.


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

TerryCurley said:


> Gee I wonder if the admins are going to get upset about us talking about other forums. I'm not sure if that's a No No or not.


 OOOYYYY forgot about that


----------



## E Burna (Dec 15, 2015)

TerryCurley said:


> Gee I wonder if the admins are going to get upset about us talking about other forums. I'm not sure if that's a No No or not.


Probably but with 5 or so people posting here if that what is the loss really? No disrespect intended in anyway, and the people here I've chatted with are nice, but this place isn't very active AT ALL


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

E Burna said:


> Probably but with 5 or so people posting here if that what is the loss really? No disrespect intended in anyway, and the people here I've chatted with are nice, but this place isn't very active AT ALL


She's posted more than 200 a month. She's done more than her part to keep up the activity.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I for one have checked others but prefer here. Much less ego issues among our lot. I also like the size, I can keep up with the posts here, on some forums you must choose to look at just your favorites or spend all day and half the night catching up and do it again tomorrow. 

Just like everything else, there is ebb and flow here, it's normal.


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

Well I think everyone is different and there are thousands of groups online for each personality.You like harsh critique...there are plenty of groups(just need to look up) you like rude,nasty people-I've found groups that are OK with it;you like nice constructive critique groups...there are plenty too...basically anything you like you can find.There is no offense if you don't like it here...everyone is free to go anywhere he likes.


----------



## E Burna (Dec 15, 2015)

TerryCurley said:


> Some of the people can be rough and don't take into account that not all of us are at master level. Their oil painting area is very active.


Here's the thing though... what if you intentionally WANT your painting to look a certain way, but it doesnt match up to what the 'masters' think? I'll give you an example... my darth vader smoking oil. I've heard (not just here but in person as well) people tell me the hand is too small.. but to me its how I WANTED it to look... I will admit when I first did it I DID have it too small imo, but then I made it bigger, and am pleased with how I made it look... reasons 1) the point of view perspective that it is shown from, it is his far hand (farthest away from your eye) so thus a little smaller due to distance, and 2) Vaders helmet was way bigger than his head, his head was small compared to the helmet, so the helmet in the painting is HUGE in comparison.. and 3... I'm trying to show him as somewhat human in that he is stressed and smoking a cigarette... and maybe not an 'all powerful' omnipotent being. Like the people who do Batman as some bodybuilding freak. Personally I dont think Batman should look like that. But who am I to say? Anyway, I LIKE Darth Vaders hand the way it is!!! lol


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

That's a "Well,duh" EB. You know as well as anyone that if you ask you'll likely receive! And if you disagree, well, you asked! Can't handle folks disagreeing, don't ask, right? I myself once played the game too & got all sorts of smart-to-stupid inputs, much from some rule book long thought up for people who want such. Now I just show an occasional finished work. Mucho easier.


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

@E Burna You know I remember I was in agroup that studied Rembrandt type of light and one time they started to talk about Da Vinci.Now I'll be honest-most were very talented artists that knew what they were talking about and most were into what's called hyper-realism.Now when they started to talk about Mona Lisa I got a head ache...every single one had to critique that master piece and up to them nothing in that piece was good...Was one guy that kept saying "If you want real lightning techniques then you should buy my DVDs".Another time they were talking about the Impressionists....oooh dear...
Now...if LEonardo is facing harsh critique from [email protected]#$% then what do you expect?


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

E Burna said:


> Here's the thing though... what if you intentionally WANT your painting to look a certain way, but it doesnt match up to what the 'masters' think? I'll give you an example... my darth vader smoking oil. I've heard (not just here but in person as well) people tell me the hand is too small.. but to me its how I WANTED it to look... I will admit when I first did it I DID have it too small imo, but then I made it bigger, and am pleased with how I made it look... reasons 1) the point of view perspective that it is shown from, it is his far hand (farthest away from your eye) so thus a little smaller due to distance, and 2) Vaders helmet was way bigger than his head, his head was small compared to the helmet, so the helmet in the painting is HUGE in comparison.. and 3... I'm trying to show him as somewhat human in that he is stressed and smoking a cigarette... and maybe not an 'all powerful' omnipotent being. Like the people who do Batman as some bodybuilding freak. Personally I dont think Batman should look like that. But who am I to say? Anyway, I LIKE Darth Vaders hand the way it is!!! lol


The bottom line is that it is your painting and people can only tell you what they are perceiving. Sometimes it's helpful and sometimes not and sometimes even hurtful. You have every right to do it your own way. I think it's a wonderful growing experience to learn to accept or reject criticism without feeling it's a personal attack. And if you don't like the criticism just put it in the trash(mentally) and don't think about it. You own it!


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

If you are going to ask what people think about your painting or even just show it then be prepared to hear (read?) what you may not agree with. I welcome opinions on my paintings even though it may be what I don't want to hear because other people can spot things that I didn't notice. And if I don't agree with the critique, no big deal, I don't take it personally.

Anyway, I would post more often if the forum loaded faster, I don't have very good internet and this place loads soooo sluggishly.


----------



## WoodlandSpirit (Dec 23, 2015)

Asancta said:


> deviant art used to be good n but now there is a lot of C*** posted there and no real art...


Agreed, last time I was there it was way more deviant than it was art.:vs_shocked:


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

WoodlandSpirit said:


> Agreed, last time I was there it was way more deviant than it was art.:vs_shocked:


Ohhh yea...some things am not even sure are legal to post...I mean...:surprise:
:surprise:


----------



## WoodlandSpirit (Dec 23, 2015)

Some should be illegal. There are some sick people out there. Reminds me of bing photo search, I guess once you learn not to click on the search suggestions it helps. Anyway, before I get going on a rant.
We should just start a campaign to get more people on this site.


----------



## WoodlandSpirit (Dec 23, 2015)

Hi, did this post work?
Something's screwy with the site and/or my phone.
I tried to reply a few times but it no work.
Edit:
I guess one did


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

Yeah...any [email protected]


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

It would be great if you could get us more members.

Yes your post posted Woodland.


----------



## WoodlandSpirit (Dec 23, 2015)

Not off the top of my head. But my brain may not be a good place to look for ideas.


----------



## WoodlandSpirit (Dec 23, 2015)

Maybe faceb.. Never mind.
A spot on the news?
Spam? 
Someone should do a huge promotional sidewalk chalk drawing.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I just shared this forum on my Facebook pages, one is international and has over 600 people following. Maybe that will help,..... I hope. :biggrin:


----------

